# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Φωτογραφικά > [Φωτογραφική] ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΗ KODAK EASYSHARE V 1233

## Papas00zas

Ύστερα από πολλές επισκέψεις ως μη-μέλος στο συγκεκριμενο site (το οποίο δεν μπορώ να καταλαβω γιατί να μην υπάρχει ως υποενότητα του hlektronika) χρειάστηκε να ....μπω κι εγώ στο χορό με μια ομολογουμένως αναπάντεχη επισκευή. 
Λοιπόν,πριν 2 βδομάδες ήρθε στα χέρια μου η συγκεκριμένη κάμερα,
η οποία παρουσιάζει το εξής πρόβλημα:
Μόλις πατήσω το ON/OFF, η μηχανή κάνει ένα κλικ σαν να εχει κολλήσει ο φακός-η πιο σπάνια περίπτωση. Η δευτερη-και πιο συχνή-ειναι να ακούσω ενα τρίξιμο ,μαλλον απο το συστημα φακού-και μετά η μηχανή κάνει ένα κουδούνισμα σαν τηλέφωνο,ενώ παράλληλα ανάβουν και τα φώτα των κουμπιών. Αυτό διαρκεί για περίπου 1-2 δευτερόλεπτα και μετά η μηχανή είτε θα σβήσει τελείως είτε το ON/OFF θα παραμείνει αναμμένο μέχρι να της βγάλω τη μπαταρία. 
Στην αρχή είπα ότι τα έχει παίξει η μπαταρία,οπότε την έδωσα 5 βολτ-όσο έγραφε-μήπως και δω καμια αλλαγή. Τίποτα. 
Επίσης, αυτό που είδα-και με ανησύχησε-ήταν ότι μάλλον είχε φάει κοπάνημα,μάλλον χοντρό-καθότι η υποδοχή της κάρτας μηνήμης είχε στραβώσει,αλλα κατάφερα να την διορθώσω χωρίς αλλες επεμβάσεις. 
Μαζί τώρα με τη μπαταρία,προσπάθησα να τη φορτίσω, αλλα αυτό που ειδα ήταν ένα πολύ μικρό ρεύμα,γύρω στα 8 με 20 mA. 
Οπότε, αποφάσισα να ασχοληθώ εκτενέστερα, μιας και η μηχανη ειναι σχετικά καινούρια. 
Ακολουθούν φωτογραφίες της μηχανής: 
P8120478.jpgP8120483.jpgP8120484.jpgP8120490.jpg

----------


## agis68

Δημήτρη επειδή εμείς κάτι πρέπει να σου πούμε για το θέμα που άνοιξες θα πω κάποια θέματα χωρίς να έχω ασχοληθεί ποτέ να επισκευάσω ψηφιακή μηχανή...(αν ήταν απο τις παλιές θα σου έβρισκα λύση γιατί παλιά δούλευα σε μαγαζί που έφτιαχνε φιλμάτες φωτογραφικές μηχανές) και είχαν περάσει πολλές επισκευές απο τα χέρια μου. Πάντως απο τις φωτό εγώ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ούτε τι συμβαίνει ούτε αν εσύ εφτιαξες κάτι χωρίς παερξήγηση. Στην περίπτωση λοιπόν που το πρόβλημα ξεπεράστηκε αγνόησε τα παρακάτω αν όχι δώσε βάση.
Πρώτα από όλα πρέπει να έχεις κάποιο σοβαρό θέμα είτε με το hardware του μοτερ που ρυθμίζει εστίαση/ ανοιγμα φακού είτε να είναι καθαρά ηλεκτρονικό το ζήτημα. Δηλαδή πολύ λίγα mA περνανε και δεν έχουν δύναμη να κάνουν τίποτα.  Αν έχει φάει πτώση η κάμερα δες μήπως εχει ραίσει πουθενά η πλακέτα ελέγχου. Ολες οι κάμερες ξεβιδώνονται απο το περίτυλιγμα τουε εύκολα ανευ φόβου οπότε μπορέι να το κάνεις αυτό. Η μπαταρία δεν θεωρώ να έχει η ίδια πρόωλημα. Το σύστημα μέσα στη κάμερα που πέρνει ρεύμα απο τη μπαταρία πιθανόν έχει το πρόβλημα. Επίσης από πτώση μπορεί να έχουν στραβώσει τα ελάσματα που χρησιμοποιεί ο φακός για να κανει εστίαση /ζοομ κλπ. αυτά είναι πολύ δύσκολο να επιδιορθοθούν και θυμάμαι στη δουλειά πως τα ζεταίναμε καθε φύλο χωριστά σε καμινέτο να ζεσταθέι και το χτυπάγαμε σε μικρό αμόνι με ειδικό σφυράκι να έρθει στα ίσια του. Πολύ δύσκολη και επίπονη δουλειά και ίσως να καταστρέψεις κάτι αντί να το φτιάξεις αν δεν γνωρίζεις. Δες επίσης αν με τον κραδασμό της πτώσης στράβωσε κάνας άξονας μοτέρ. Πάντως το τρίξιμο είναι τέτοιο διπλό σημάδι (φιλιδίων φακού/ μοτέρ)


Αυτά τα λίγα

----------


## Papas00zas

Λοιπον, τη μηχανή ττην πήρα από ενα θειο μου που κι αυτός με τη σειρά του τη βρήκε από κάποιο φίλο του, που τη βρήκε παρατημένη σε μια διαδρομη. Όντως έχει κοπανηθει και πολύ ασχημα θα ελεγα. 
Χθες βράδυ που τη δοκιμασα παλι, κανει ενα βρρρ το μοτερ, αλλα δε βλεπω το φακο να βγαίνει με τίποτα.(Κριτς, βρ και κριτς παλι, μετα σβήνει). 
 Ειρωνεια του θεματος-καθότι φωτογράφος, ειχα παει να τον ρωτησω αν εχει καμια μηχανη που δε τη χρειάζεται-πού να φανταστώ τι θα ακολουθούσε....  :Lol:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Papas00zas

Έκατασ προχθές και έλυσα τη μηχανή για να τη βγάλω τα αντερά της,εεεεεεεεε το εσωτερικό της 
συμγωνα με τα όσα είπε ο φίλος agis68 για περειατερω ελεγχο. Δεν ειδα κανενα σπάσιμο, αλλά για τα πειστήρια-και μήπως μου ξέφυγε τίποτα-έβγαλα γωτογραφίες το εσωτερικο να τις δει και ο ίδιος. 
Ώστε δούλευες με φιλμάτες,ε; Εγώ έχω 2 Kodak φιλμάτες, αλλά η επαγγελματικη που έχω-SLR και τα ρέστα είναι μια ZENIT 122 απο μια 20ετία πριν. 
Να και το εσωτερικό της μηχανής 
P8150497.jpgP8150500.jpgP8150511.jpgP8150512.jpg 
Παραπάνω διάλυση δεν γινόταν διότι στην τελευταία φωτογραφία,πάνω δεξια είναι δεμένοι οι 2 πυκνωτές που χρησιμοποιεί το φλας και μόλις πήγα να βγάλω την ταινία,οι πυκνωτές ήταν έτοιμοι να βγουν,οπότε θα γινόταν γης μαδιάμ.

----------


## Papas00zas

Και πριν κάμποσο καιρό λοιπόν που λέτε, είχα στείλει την μηχανή σε αντιπροσωπεία. Η απάντηση που πήρα ήταν ότι <<έχει αρπάξει ο φακός και θέλει όλος αλλαγή>>. Στο φακελάκι που την έστειλα είχαν γράψει<<θέλει φακό δεν επισκευάζεται ο ίδιος>>. Η όλη διαδικασία έγινε μέσω συγγενή μου που λόγω δουλειάς έχει επαφές με αντιπροσωπείες. 
Στο ebay που έψαξα προ ολίγου δε βρήκα κάτι. Μιας όμως που είναι σχετικα καινούρια μηχανή, υπάρχει καμια πρόταση;

----------

